# i need definition.



## kimmy (Dec 2, 2005)

i think this goes here. if not, feel free to beat me with a stick and move it :]

anyways though. i need some tone and definition. i'm really thin, my bmi is 15.7...so you know where i am right now. i'm 5'7" and 100 lbs. i have really REALLY scrawny arms and very little muscle tone at all except for the stomach [which nobody ever sees anyway so i don't know why i focus on it so much haha] and i need some exercises/stretches that will help build and tone. i'm trying to focus on the arms and legs [especially thighs]

what are some good ways to tone those areas? the quicker they'll start yeilding results, the better.

thanks <3


----------



## mspixieears (Dec 2, 2005)

Iyengar yoga? I did it for a while, not for toning up but for relaxation, but by god does it do a good job on toning up the arms and legs! As does cello playing for arms. But you probably don't want to do that, so you could try push-ups, not the full ones, but the ones where you rest on your knees.

That's what I'm doing to try and get my arms back to their former, toned glory. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## miz_becki (Dec 4, 2005)

I have this problem too. It would be easier to tone up if I had some fat that could turn into muscle but Im so scrawny its awful and its impossible for me to put weight on =(


----------



## ruby_soho (Dec 10, 2005)

Yoga is really good for toning up and it's not that strenuous. When you can master the moves, all you need to do is hold them and shazam! If you're like me, no patience with myself, go with a friend so you don't just get up and walk out! Some moves are ridiculous, but it's still interesting to try them.


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm going to be entirely honest here but I'm doing it because I _care_ so please don't take it the wrong way.  There is no amount of exercise that will help your body to gain definition at your current weight.  You are seriously anorexic according to the clinical definition of the disorder.  You probably need a combination of assistance from a clinical dietician, a therapist (or possibly a psychiatrist) and exercise trainer to get a well defined body in the healthy range.  You simply don't have enough muscle mass to tone effectively.  At the moment your weight is dangerously unhealthy and that can lead to all sorts of gynaecological problems either now or in the future.


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 10, 2005)

I should just add that exercise at your current weight is likely to be dangerous.  The body stores energy for rapid access in glycogen that can be easily broken down into glucose which is the raw energy needed by your cells.  Fat is broken down to provide energy too but it is a more complicated process.  Glycogen runs out very quickly during exercise and your body will then start to use fat.  If you don't have any fat which the body can use (which is almost certainly true for you) the body then turns to its next available source of energy - which is protein.  It actually breaks down its own muscles to provide them with the energy they need.  This is what will happen to you if you exercise without significant dietary changes.

The big risk here is that the body isn't choosy which muscle it breaks down and the heart is muscle so the heart can atrophy and not have enough mass to pump effectively under stress.  Heart failure is a well documented and quite common complication of severe anorexia.

Please get some professional help before you do permanent or terminal damage to your body.


----------



## user3 (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a friend in the same boats as you. 
She eats and eats but can not put on anymore weight. She has started drinking those weight gainer drinks. I'll have to ask her which ones she likes best taste wise but they are really helping. She has put on about 5 lbs in a month. Which is a lot considering for years she has always been very thin. She is 5'8 and just hit around 108 lbs. Her doctor told her that walking or something like yoga would be ok for now but she really needed to get more weight on before "working out" to build up definition. Though I don't agree with some of her statements caffn8me is right that you need to  work on the weight first before you worry about getting any definition. I have been women seriously hurt themselves due to a lack of just following some simple guidelines. I also think you see a doctor and get on a "weight gain" diet. The fact is that if you don't have anything to turn into muscle you are going to hurt yourself. Even if the doctor can't help the DR can refer you to a dietician   who can help.

Please understand that I am only concerned about your overall well being and you need to address one issue first. 
I realize that you might eat plenty of food but there are certain thing that DR or  dietician  know that many of us here do not know and they can help point you in a healthy direction and get you the results you want.


----------



## Sar (Dec 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_I'm going to be entirely honest here but I'm doing it because I care so please don't take it the wrong way.  There is no amount of exercise that will help your body to gain definition at your current weight.  You are seriously anorexic according to the clinical definition of the disorder.  You probably need a combination of assistance from a clinical dietician, a therapist (or possibly a psychiatrist) and exercise trainer to get a well defined body in the healthy range.  You simply don't have enough muscle mass to tone effectively.  At the moment your weight is dangerously unhealthy and that can lead to all sorts of gynaecological problems either now or in the future._

 
Ok don't take THIS the wrong way but you're an idiot. She does NOT need a psychiatrist or a therapist! You’re at first acting like your trying to be nice and caring but I think some of the things you just said could actually be quite hurtful and were unnecessary for you to say. Some girls are naturally born skinny and can eat alot of food with all the right vitamins/calcium’s etc so they are perfectly healthy at the weight they are but just cant put anymore weight on. It doesn’t mean they are anorexic as they are not in the mental state thinking, "im fat, need to lose weight." It may be an idea for her and any girl that weight to see a dietician to gain some weight if she wishes to do so but it isn’t dangerously unhealthy.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 15, 2005)

You should subscribe to SHAPE magazine! Its really great, and has a lot of information. Each issue is better than the last, and it really teaches you tons about health, fitness, and overall well being. Its one of my favorite mags, and it really helps! I'm really thin as well, and have little muscle. After gaining weight a healthy way (i snacked a lot and ate lots of nuts haha) it was way easier to see results after exercising. HTH and you find what works for you!


----------



## user4 (Dec 15, 2005)

yoga and pilates are supposed to be really good for muscle definition...


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Dec 15, 2005)

You can also try lifting free weights and drink protein shakes.  My friend's been doing that for a year and she's seeing results.


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 
_Ok don't take THIS the wrong way but you're an idiot._

 
Perhaps you'd like to tell my medical school tutors that.  A BMI of 15.7 is well within the seriously anorexic range by several different clinical definitions.  It is simply not healthy to sustain a BMI that low no matter what the cause.  There isn't enough muscle mass to tone and there isn't enough fat to provide energy reserves.


----------



## miz_becki (Dec 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sar* 
_Ok don't take THIS the wrong way but you're an idiot. She does NOT need a psychiatrist or a therapist! You’re at first acting like your trying to be nice and caring but I think some of the things you just said could actually be quite hurtful and were unnecessary for you to say. Some girls are naturally born skinny and can eat alot of food with all the right vitamins/calcium’s etc so they are perfectly healthy at the weight they are but just cant put anymore weight on. It doesn’t mean they are anorexic as they are not in the mental state thinking, "im fat, need to lose weight." It may be an idea for her and any girl that weight to see a dietician to gain some weight if she wishes to do so but it isn’t dangerously unhealthy._

 
I was born skinny and eveyone always calls me anorexic when I'm not and i dont think im fat.


----------



## shiann_2003 (Dec 18, 2005)

Go to Gnc and get the weightgain milkshake mix. It works wonders


----------



## Alexa (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Perhaps you'd like to tell my medical school tutors that.  A BMI of 15.7 is well within the seriously anorexic range by several different clinical definitions.  It is simply not healthy to sustain a BMI that low no matter what the cause.  There isn't enough muscle mass to tone and there isn't enough fat to provide energy reserves._

 
uh. just because she's in the range that some anorexic people are in doesnt mean SHE is anorexic?! not once did she mention not eating or being anorexic.


----------



## vloky (Dec 24, 2005)

I didn't realize they had a set bmi for anorexia.  I thought anorexia was a mental disease and not a physical disease.  Hm I guess I better check my little old granny into the psych ward because she's to small and obviously is anorexic.   *rolls eyes*


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vloky* 
_I didn't realize they had a set bmi for anorexia.  I thought anorexia was a mental disease and not a physical disease.  Hm I guess I better check my little old granny into the psych ward because she's to small and obviously is anorexic.   *rolls eyes*_

 
The American Psychological Association's weight criteria for anorexia nervosa is a BMI of 17.5 or less

You probably need to learn a bit more about the subject - take a look at DSM IV or ICD-10 for example which give diagnostic criteria.  A BMI of less than 17.5 is considered a strong indicator of anorexia and a BMI less than 16 is regarded as a strong indicator of severe anorexia.  It is extremely unlikely that someone with a BMI of 15.7 is in excellent health.  There are of course other possible causes of someone being that thin such as disease or malnutrition for other reasons but in young females anorexia nervosa is by far the most likely cause of a low BMI.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 25, 2005)

anorexia is actually a mental disorder, not a physical one. my problem isn't a mental issue, it's the fact that i have a hyperactive metabolism. i got it from my dad, it's simple genetics. 

i'm definately going to get me some yoga tapes now haha. sounds like fun :] and shape magazine, definately going to get a subscription to that too!!

i went to the doctour the other day because i was running a really high fever and she took note of the weight issue and decided the best course of action was for me to keep a record of what i eat for two weeks so she can study it and see if maybe i need a change in diet/eating habits. she said nothing of anorexia, and she's been my doctour for quite some time so i doubt that's a concern :]

thanks everyone for your advice <3


----------

